# Ford Shelby GT500 black correction



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Finally made out to Cali to do some work with Bob (auto concierge) here is a Shelby GT 500 he started on and I finished it with him.

Before pics of the water spots from HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! : (come on now)



















clay..










Water spot etch in plastic hood vents










girll










hard water etch in engine as well










50/50 after M105










Vent dressed with P&S natural finish










Those pics were taken with Bobs point and shoot (hurting camera!)... now the following pics are with my Nikon D60 (kit lens, no enhancing)










LSP:
JS109




























natural finish on tires, matte look all the way










Bobs bikini butt handling the glASS



















Fenix LED



















Direct sun shots




























Waiting for delivery...

Total time 20hours








*


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

STUNNING!!!. that truely is mint now.

Great work. On a side note, it made me chuckle seeing the "no storage above" signs being completely ignored :lol:


----------



## Funkytear (May 6, 2009)

I noticed that as well.. Anyway, the mustang is beutifuly done, two thumbs up!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job on a awesome car


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I love that car! Great turnaround guys


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome car! My utimate dream car (well maybe the KR version) but still a stunning car, and a great turnaround!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic car, fantastic turnaround, great colour and fabulous reflections!
Great job!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Top class work, the car looks better than new, how long did it take?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great reflections and a wonderful finish:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brilliant work bud - that car is stunning, now  :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Wow !! :thumb:

Lovely looking car and great work making it look that way.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely car, great correction, and a great finish, the reflections are always good on balck cars, anyway mate looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a beast!! Looks sensational! :argie:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Truely stunning


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving the Stang, very very nice indeed...

My only complaint about them is the roll over bar that they have put into the V8's.. I really does ruin the lines with the hood down...


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

great turn around


----------

